# Opinions on Corsair 36/37?



## ajf10 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just wondering what anyone has to say about these boats, if anything. They seem way too expensive for my budget, and produced in such small numbers as to be an unknown quantity, possibly.

On the upside, they seem to offer an incredibly fast boat that I could cruise on with my family in Long Island sound. Given my limited time, I view the speed as a way for me to go farther, maybe getting out to Nantucket and Marthas Vineyard in a relatively short time. 

I know the accomodations are more cramped and spartan than a similar sized monohull, but they also offer a large amount of trampoline space and sound like a heck of a lot of fun. Life is full of tradeoffs...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you talking about the Corsair 36 trimarans?? The fact that you're saying Corsair 36/37 is a bit confusing, since there has never been a Corsair 37 AFAIK. If so, they're not an unknown quantity. Most of the Corsair trimarans are based on boats originally designed by Ian Farrier. However, he didn't design the 36 IIRC, as it was designed after Ian Farrier had broken his ties to Corsair Marine. 

The trampolines do offer a lot of space for sunbathing and lounging. They're pretty decent boat, but I'd be a bit wary of the most recent ones, as Corsair Marine has moved their manufacturing to Vietnam and some quality control issues appear to be cropping up. Also, the company's quality control process standards have dropped since Ian Farrier left the company--and it was Corsair's refusal to meet his requirement to have very rigid QC processes in place that led to his leaving IIRC. 

If you have questions more specific questions about the boat, please let me know... as I've sailed on the Corsair 28, 31, and 36 quite a bit. 

One point I'd make about the Corsair ama folding system is that it really can't be used with the boat in the water. The way the amas fold leaves the amas with their outer sides submerged, so unless you've painted the topsides of the ama and the deck with antifouling, it will become a serious problem. Most Corsair trimaran owners leave the amas extended for the entire season and keep their boats at moorings, rather than in a marina slip, which is generally not possible due to the extreme beam the boats have with the amas extended.

In terms of full disclosure, I own a Telstar 28 trimaran and am one of the few trimaran sailors on this site.


----------



## ajf10 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, I mean the trimarans. If you look on the corsair marine website, they seem to have replaced the 36 with a 37 model.

I would leave mine on a mooring so retracting the amas would not be an issue.

The quality control issue that you mention seems like a big issue for a rather expensive craft. What also bothers me is that I have emailed corsair twice for more info and they haven't responded to me.

When you say the 36 is a known quantity, would you happen to know about how many of these have been built?

Also, how are the accomodations of the Telstar 28. I am asking as someone who would like to sleep 2 adults and 3 kids ages 2-8 in one. And, are you satisfied with the quality of the boat overall? I have read a few comments here and there that some people were not fully satisfied with quality or durability, but I don't know if this has any real basis.

Thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the Corsair 37 and haven't sailed on one or seen one. They must be a new model that has come out since moving production to Vietnam.

You'd never fit two adults and three kids in a Telstar 28 comfortably IMHO.

As for the boat itself, I'm very happy with my Telstar 28. I've posted several videos on youtube.com that were taken in various conditions, usually when it is blowing like stink and there is a small craft advisory.

Here is one of the videos:






While some boats, particularly the Quorning Dragonflies, are much better finished, I'm very happy with having bought a Telstar. My reasoning for choosing the Telstar are on my blog, and if you're interested in reading more, let me know.

The biggest reasons I went with the Telstar 28 are:

It has almost as much cabin space as a Corsair 31, and much more space than a Corsair 28, at a lower price.

It is also designed for cruising, rather than racing, and the cabin design reflects that. The Corsair 28 doesn't come with a real galley or head, usually having a camping stove and porta-potty respectively. The Telstar has a galley with a sink and propane stove/broiler and a marine head with a holding tank.

The mast-raising system is far safer and easier to use than that of the Corsairs. Three of the six Corsair 31s I had looked at had the masts replaced due to being dropped, and one was being sold because of the danger that dropping the mast presented to his son.


----------



## whoooop (Sep 29, 2008)

*Corsair 36*

I am a Corsair 36 owner in Sweden, I bought a used one from Finish Line in Florida (Great people) and shipped it to Europe. Having been sailing the boat for two seasons, both on the race course and with my wife and two kids on vacation/weekends. I got to say this boat is amazing! I used to sail a 40 ft J-120, packed with hungry, thirsty, sleepy, people on the rail every race, felt like a €#&-charter captain... With the Corsair 36 I smoke 50 ft monohull racers with my 7 year old daughter at the helm. The only drawback I can think of is mooring in shallow waters, it takes some time to get used to the drift when the centerboard is up.

But if speed and comfort is your thing, look no further!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

When I get asked why I went with a trimaran rather than a monohull... this is one video I love referring people to. 






BTW, I'm pretty sure that the Farrier design that ends up passing the Open 60 Hugo Boss, is a Farrier 9a, not a Farrier 31...


----------



## gelbfish (Jun 19, 2003)

i had an corsair c/f-31 for 6 years (is for sale) and presently have an f-39 (custom boat by farrier).

these boats are amazing, but expensive. you would not want to buy them new, since there is an active used market and you can get 30-40 percent off. 

I cannot recommend them highly enough. I am on my second generation farrier design. I cannot imaging sailing anything else. the speed, outside room, trailerability, resale value etc. is hard to beat. 

only drawback is price (get a a used one if that is the problem) and relative small INTERIOR space for a given length is about equal in space to a monhull several feet shorter. THe outside space on the nets, however is much bigger.

I figure my f39 farrier is about equal to a 34 or 36 foot monohull in interior space, but is does 15-20 knots in a good wind


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Corsair 37 in LIS*

Hi. I sailed on the sprint 750 in Long Island Sound last summer out of Stamford. We would zoom all the way over to Oyster Bay and beyond and back while all the monohulls were flogging and motoring. I was astounded that multihulls are not more popular in an area of dead wind. I've also had extensive experience crusing a 47 Leopard cat. Cats are great for space. Both are great for summer boating as there is greater recreational room and you can truly sail at 5 knots and drift with less wind.

Anyhow, the skipper is expecting his new 37 the end of December. It is true it's coming from VietNam. It does seem a bit sketchy. However, multihulls are so expensive, they have been building in places like Argentina and South Africa. A lot of control issues do exist in those places, but also some incredible boats come out of those places.

I guess a good concern may be the all carbon fiber aspect of it. The boat is a bargain considering the material. However, as I understand, not anyone can just slap carbon fiber together properly. And when carbon fiber gives, it just explodes, no warning, no stress. Just snap, like a crystalline structure.

But if you just want it for LIS, and not planning on taking it to max speed in hurricane winds, I think it is the wave of the future. Not expensive for what you get and won't be outdated anytime soon.


----------



## LeeV (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Corsair 36*



whoooop said:


> I am a Corsair 36 owner in Sweden, I bought a used one from Finish Line in Florida (Great people) and shipped it to Europe. Having been sailing the boat for two seasons, both on the race course and with my wife and two kids on vacation/weekends. I got to say this boat is amazing! I used to sail a 40 ft J-120, packed with hungry, thirsty, sleepy, people on the rail every race, felt like a €#&-charter captain... With the Corsair 36 I smoke 50 ft monohull racers with my 7 year old daughter at the helm. The only drawback I can think of is mooring in shallow waters, it takes some time to get used to the drift when the centerboard is up.
> 
> But if speed and comfort is your thing, look no further!


I'm hoping you are still on this list. I am buying hull #10 of the Corsair 36 and there is no user's manual for the boat. Did you get one when you bought yours? I contacted Corsair, but they said they don't have one.

Thank you,
LeeV


----------



## whoooop (Sep 29, 2008)

Yup, still sailing this fantastic boat! Drop me an e-mail at lannerstedt(at)yahoo.se and I'll send you some PDF's.

Best,
Jorgen


----------

